# water from frezzing



## ratskinner (Aug 17, 2011)

I live in ohio and winter is coming soon again.And I have no power in my barn .What the best way to keep the water from frezzing?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

break it every morning or night or get a heater


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

the black rubber tubs are great for easy breaking, you can throw them in the air and everything pops out. I bring out a small bucket of hot water everynight and dump it into the cold water buckets.. on really cold days they seem to enjoy some luke warm water.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

You can delay the freezing by putting insolation around the water bucket (if you use buckets). It is said that the freezing is delayed by a ping-pong-ball (do you call them so in English) on the water surface.

Some of my friends at www.alternativ.nu put a bottle with real hot water into the bucket. And serve warm water, of course, the goats usually prefer water to be aroung 30 or 40 degrees Celcius when it is really could outside.

Something added to the water may also delay freezing, but it must then be something tasty, like good jouce, which you may not be able to afford to throw away after an OOps! has fallen into it, which, as you know, often happens.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Buy a really long outdoor rated extension cord and don't run over it with the snowblower :laugh: 

I have one heated bucket and carried out hot water twice a day for the rest. The water didn't freeze all the way most times and the goats like hot water.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Put bucket in larger container & pack the outside with straw.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a big heated bucket [outdoor extension cord from house roof to barn roof] and then I but a smaller bucket into the heated bucket and that's the bucket I refill.

Not sure what I'm going to do about my messy ducks....


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

The ducks were the original reason i bought the heated water bucket lol.

I made a drywell in my barn. Dug a pit big enough to fit a plastic garbage can that had some holes in it. Filled it halfway with gravel and put a pallet over the top. Didn't matter if they spilled, it all went under the ground. Later when i put a pen on the other side (which was always damp) I put in another drywell, but just put a solid floor over it, since it was mainly for drainage. Had to replace the pallet after 5 years but it works well for the goats too.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Dig a hole for the bucket at least half way into the ground. It will help insulate it some. Only works if there is a light freeze not a deep freeze; where you are located does the temp stay frozen? Wouldn't do this with kids that might fall in just adults. 

Heated buckets are the best but be sure to get outdoor extension cords that are rated for the power draw of a heated bucket.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use a black rubber bucket for my bucks and my does have a bucket hung on an inside barn wall for water....I do carry water 3x a day and I fill each 3 gallon bucket up with hotter than warm water in winter. With the 3 x a day, what water there is in the buckets doesn't have chance to freeze solid.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Put bucket in larger container & pack the outside with straw.


Or frigolite, if you can protect it against your darlings eating it.



Willow said:


> Not sure what I'm going to do about my messy ducks....


Hm, I can see them messing around in the bucket, still being refilled. Ducks ARE messy! But lovely in many other ways.


----------

